# VPC tracking



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Initial E said:


> Ok called... spoke with Charlene and gave her my Production number. She said they are looking to have it on the truck by the 17th, a work order is in on it but hasnt begun.
> I'll take it.


I don't want to burst your bubble but that sounds like what I was initially told. My car arrived at Brunswick 7/22. After several calls I was told a "work order was done" but it was not clear to me whether the work order or the actual work was done. A few days later I was offered PCD on 8/18. That offer was pulled and I was told repairs were underway. It finally cleared the VPC on 8/21 and I did PCD 9/4.

Having gone through the wait, I feel your pain but it seems optimistic to be on a truck 3 days after a work order is placed.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

I wish BMW made the process more transparent, for example, through the MyBMW portal. BMW has the data, portal is in place - come on BMW!


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

My car has an ETA at the dealership for tomorrow I learned today from my CA. He said take the ETA "with a grain of salt" because some of their trucks have been a couple days late. Just happy to know its on its last leg of the journey!!


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

skier said:


> I wish BMW made the process more transparent, for example, through the MyBMW portal. BMW has the data, portal is in place - come on BMW!


They absolutely have the data. You cant run a global operation like this without VERY detailed tracking and metrics.

However, according to BMW's website and the lady that called two weeks ago, I already have my M4 and past due for the 1200 mile service. :dunno:


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

calimarc said:


> My car has an ETA at the dealership for tomorrow I learned today from my CA. He said take the ETA "with a grain of salt" because some of their trucks have been a couple days late. Just happy to know its on its last leg of the journey!!


Super! Volvo or the M4? Or both ?


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

Initial E said:


> They absolutely have the data. You cant run a global operation like this without VERY detailed tracking and metrics.
> 
> However, according to BMW's website and the lady that called two weeks ago, I already have my M4 and past due for the 1200 mile service. :dunno:


Make a note on the satisfaction survey. I received one today, my responses were favourable, with following suggestions:

- start ED lease on delivery date, or add grace period at the end of lease to compensate for advanced payment
- fix the second ED lease payment glitch
- improve ED vehicle tracking


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

skier said:


> Make a note on the satisfaction survey. I received one today, my responses were favourable, with following suggestions:
> 
> - start ED lease on delivery date, or add grace period at the end of lease to compensate for advanced payment
> - fix the second ED lease payment glitch
> - improve ED vehicle tracking


Hmmm I think I may have already submitted it. It really pertained more towards the sale of the car but if there is another I'll keep a look out.

Just a bit more transparency on the delivery would be great. I'll give it to first week in Oct before I really go for stirring up the pot.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

skier said:


> Super! Volvo or the M4? Or both ?


The M4. CA said he'd get back to me regarding the Volvo but never did. Hopefully I can ask him in person if I get to pick up the BMW tomorrow. I think it's funny that I waited almost until the car was delivered before I asked for an update from him.


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

Ninong said:


> Your next BMW will be unloaded at the BMW Vehicle Distribution Center (VPC) at the Port of Galveston, which BMW started building back on April 21, 2015 and expects to have open for operation early in 2016. It will serve the states of Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas and Louisiana.
> 
> http://www.houstonchronicle.com/bus...-to-make-Galveston-a-port-of-call-6214967.php


Yeah, I heard they were building one there. I'm not sure if people here should be happy about that or not, delivery time speaking. I feel like it would take longer for the car to arrive at the VPC and be processed here than it would if it was dropped off and processed at the NY/NJ VPC. I feel like it would, but there could be something with less volume at the Galveston VPC. Either way, by the time I'm ready to get my next one, I'm sure they'll have it all smoothed out.


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

skier said:


> Make a note on the satisfaction survey. I received one today, my responses were favourable, with following suggestions:
> 
> - start ED lease on delivery date, or add grace period at the end of lease to compensate for advanced payment
> - fix the second ED lease payment glitch
> -* improve ED vehicle tracking*


I'm with you on that. Granted, it's pretty good right now, but they could have a little more detail on the "My BMW" section. I'd like to see the progress through the VPC and an update that it's left the VPC and on it's way to the dealer. It's all already in the computer, so why not make it visible to us? It would definitely save some CA's some grief from all of us sitting here with ants in our pants waiting for our cars.


----------



## kl07rph (May 4, 2010)

RKA said:


> Hang in there guys! The black hole from the boat to your garage is the worst part, but usually the shortest! (Glass half full)


LOL if only I could have said the same a few months back :rofl:


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Water under the M3 my friend!


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

ETA at dealership + 1 day. Hope that truck rolls in today and i get the text to, "come pickup this blue beast!" :rofl:


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

calimarc said:


> ETA at dealership + 1 day. Hope that truck rolls in today and i get the text to, "come pickup your blue beast!" :rofl:


So jealous. I wonder if mine has even been looked at


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Initial E said:


> So jealous. I wonder if mine has even been looked at


I'm actually in week 7 since drop off in Munich. If they could deliver this week they would beat BMW's guidance of 8-10 weeks for the Left Coast.


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

I'm in week 5..i guess that's not so bad. Just anxious to get some seat time before the roads become complete garbage here with all the winter prepping.


----------



## calimarc (Jul 9, 2008)

Initial E said:


> I'm in week 5..i guess that's not so bad. Just anxious to get some seat time before the roads become complete garbage here with all the winter prepping.


I can definitely see what you mean. You guys actually have a "driving season" with your weather and as you say road prepping. I suppose we are fortunate in that respect.


----------



## Eagle11 (Oct 6, 2013)

calimarc said:


> Thursday will be two weeks for me since my ship arrived in port. I received the "Linear Release" update on W&W Shipping site on September 8. My car is traveling through Port Hueneme however out here on the West Coast. I haven't found an "average" time for redelivery for ED cars coming through this port. Tomorrow will be exactly 7 weeks from drop off in Munich and BMW offers guidance of 8-10 weeks for us out West. Sure would be nice to be picking up that car by weeks end!! :thumbup:


I misplaced the info I need to contact BMW on the transit of the car, could you provide that # for me..


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

Eagle11 said:


> I misplaced the info I need to contact BMW on the transit of the car, could you provide that # for me..


I believe it's 
1-800-932-0831

they are probably so sick of hearing from us.


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

Initial E said:


> So jealous. I wonder if mine has even been looked at


I'm sure they looked at it, as in just walking by and glancing at it, haha.

Sorry, that was mean. If they want to get it on the truck by the 17th like they said, they better be putting that bumper on today!


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

Initial E said:


> Just called spoke with Jackie she said it was looked at and damage has been assessed. The VPC reported a completion date of ~9/30
> 
> I need to go back on vacation to pass the extra week
> 
> :bawling:


Well if it makes you feel any better, my car didn't actually leave the VPC until the 18th. So much for getting it on the 18th or 19th, haha. Oh well, fingers crossed for this coming week though! If not, I might be taking my no line 328 loaner on a hunt for the transport truck.


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

Initial E said:


> Not legally lol.
> 
> It shouldnt be a problem for your dealer to issue another set of temp tags. Call let them know that the tags are expired and they'll probably have another set waiting for you.


Is your car on the way to the dealer yet? I was told by my CA that mine was on a truck to the dealership on the 18th. I called BMW on Tuesday and they said it was still sitting at the VDC waiting to be put on a truck. A little annoyed as it's been almost two weeks since the car arrived at the VDC in NY. I think it's BS if it really is still sitting there waiting for a truck.


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

HtownBMW85 said:


> Is your car on the way to the dealer yet? I was told by my CA that mine was on a truck to the dealership on the 18th. I called BMW on Tuesday and they said it was still sitting at the VDC waiting to be put on a truck. A little annoyed as it's been almost two weeks since the car arrived at the VDC in NY. I think it's BS if it really is still sitting there waiting for a truck.


Hell no. Mine said it was on the way to the dealership on the 18th as well. The ED lady on the phone said estimated release date 9/30 but I'm hoping sooner. I just reached out to my CA to see wtf is going on. Fingers crossed any day now.

Maybe I'm just being selfish and anxious but damn... 

Did you call the ED number or your CA to see if they can explain? I mean I have a reason for my delay but if yours just needs to be shipped out. It's not acceptable for it to be sitting in VPC hell for two weeks.


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

Initial E said:


> Hell no. Mine said it was on the way to the dealership on the 18th as well. The ED lady on the phone said estimated release date 9/30 but I'm hoping sooner. I just reached out to my CA to see wtf is going on. Fingers crossed any day now.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being selfish and anxious but damn...
> 
> Did you call the ED number or your CA to see if they can explain? I mean I have a reason for my delay but if yours just needs to be shipped out. It's not acceptable for it to be sitting in VPC hell for two weeks.


My CA was in Miami for the new 7 Series into event earlier this week so I'll be calling him today. When I called, I used the regular BMW number and they said it's still there. I agree, it's incredibly annoying it's been there and cleared for about 2 weeks now waiting to be delivered.

Hopefully yours gets out of there soon too.


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS 

Called to pester the girls on the ED hotline and was told that it was loaded on a truck Friday afternoon and now headed for the dealer! YAYYY :roundel::banana:


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

Initial E said:


> YEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> Called to pester the girls on the ED hotline and was told that it was loaded on a truck Friday afternoon and now headed for the dealer! YAYYY :roundel::banana:


You had to have a repair done and your car is already on it's way to you. I had no repairs done, and mine is sitting at the VDC just waiting for a truck......  :flush:

Congrats though!


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

HtownBMW85 said:


> You had to have a repair done and your car is already on it's way to you. I had no repairs done, and mine is sitting at the VDC just waiting for a truck......  :flush:
> 
> Congrats though!


what the hell?? Have you called recently to get an update?


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

Initial E said:


> what the hell?? Have you called recently to get an update?


Yeah, I called today and it was released to the trucking company and sent off today. BMW gave me an estimated delivery date of Oct. 5th. I tried to call the trucking company, but they didn't answer. I'm planning on trying again later to see what they say.


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

Yayyy!! Too bad the weather sucks


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

Initial E said:


> Yayyy!! Too bad the weather sucks


That's awesome man, congrats!!

I finally got in touch with the company trucking my car to my dealer, and they said it should be here, barring bad traffic, tomorrow. So even though you had a repair, I'd say you got your car back in record time! lol


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Nice! Congrats (almost)!


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

Finally home!


----------



## phantom701 (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm getting a little worried with my car.

Shipper's website shows the car has been *discharged* as of Sep 30 at Port Hueneme, CA. However, there's no "*Delivered*" date yet. Does that mean VPC hasn't received my car? :dunno:


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

If you guys have your car trucked by United Road, go ahead and call them to see where your car is. It took me a little bit to get ahold of someone in the Michigan office, butI can't say enough about how awesome they are. They transferred me to the Brunswick office where my car was being trucked from. I talked with Scott there and he got my car info, found out what truck it was on, and then called the driver to see where he was. He called me back shortly after to tell me the driver was just about to pull into the dealership. I was pretty impressed, he didn't have to call the guy or anything. Anyway, the info is below. 

Website: unitedroad.com
Michigan HQ #: (743) 947-7900
Brunswick #: (912) 265-6406

For Brunswick I selected option 4, which was for the admin office. It will give you a list of people to choose from. The first time I just went down the list until I got ahold of someone. I think Scott is the one who checks the shipments because I was transferred to him the couple of times I called.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

phantom701 said:


> I'm getting a little worried with my car.
> 
> Shipper's website shows the car has been *discharged* as of Sep 30 at Port Hueneme, CA. However, there's no "*Delivered*" date yet. Does that mean VPC hasn't received my car? :dunno:


Ask your CA to pull the status.


----------



## AlpsRider (May 28, 2015)

phantom701 said:


> I'm getting a little worried with my car.
> 
> Shipper's website shows the car has been *discharged* as of Sep 30 at Port Hueneme, CA. However, there's no "*Delivered*" date yet. Does that mean VPC hasn't received my car? :dunno:


My car fell into the dead zone after it was dropped off at the port as well. It was dropped off at the port on Saturday and didn't clear customs and show up at the VPC until Wednesday night. During that time the car just showed "In Transit". I don't think there is any tracking while the vehicle is with customs. Call the ED Hotline and talk to the customer service rep., the voice recording lags. 800-831-1117


----------



## djsaad1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ninong said:


> Your next BMW will be unloaded at the BMW Vehicle Distribution Center (VPC) at the Port of Galveston, which BMW started building back on April 21, 2015 and expects to have open for operation early in 2016. It will serve the states of Texas, Oklahoma, Arkansas and Louisiana.
> 
> http://www.houstonchronicle.com/bus...-to-make-Galveston-a-port-of-call-6214967.php


Now they just need to build a performance center there too...


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

BAHHHHHH 

Got my car but thanks to Joaquin it was raining like crazy so they couldnt wash the car but gave me a voucher to come back. I did the best I could to look over it and maybe I missed it based on the excitement and weather but I found multiple paint flaws when I got home. Plus both headlights now have condensation inside!!!! 

There is like some black substance that has embeded it's way into the clear coat or something. An example would be if someone dumped a small bit of coffee on my car and it appears it was a very slow drip. Its on 3 spots of my car all equally for the most part, spaced and parallel to each other. But good news is that the bumper was replaced and looks perfect.

I think the blemishes in the paint will come out with a clay bar but I dunno. For the most part it's only visible at the right angle and in good lighting condition. It's a smooth blemish and not like some tar or something is stuck to the car.


----------



## HtownBMW85 (May 24, 2015)

Initial E said:


> BAHHHHHH
> 
> Got my car but thanks to Joaquin it was raining like crazy so they couldnt wash the car but gave me a voucher to come back. I did the best I could to look over it and maybe I missed it based on the excitement and weather but I found multiple paint flaws when I got home. Plus both headlights now have condensation inside!!!!
> 
> ...


Ugh, I'm praying for you man!

But really, that sucks, especially after the extended wait. Oh well though, take it back and make them get it right! You paid big bucks for the car, and I'm sure we all know BMW doesn't want things like this to tarnish their image.

I picked mine up Saturday! Now that you posted this I'll be going over everything with a fine tooth comb, haha. I've been too wrapped up in the excitement of finally getting it back to do so yet.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Initial E said:


> BAHHHHHH
> 
> I found multiple paint flaws when I got home. ... For the most part it's only visible at the right angle and in good lighting condition. It's a smooth blemish and not like some tar or something is stuck to the car.


The photos show what appears to be damage from a liquid/fluid dripping onto the paint and running down. Apparently only a few drops of it, whatever it was. It caused an acid-like reaction with the paint finish. You would need to talk to someone experienced in correcting this type of damage for an explanation of what happens next. Good luck!


----------

